# D2 Coilover Installation



## lshadoff (Nov 26, 2002)

I just finished the installation. You can see it here.

Lew


----------



## Nismo1997 (Dec 26, 2003)

Looks sweet, how does it handle/ride?


----------



## lshadoff (Nov 26, 2002)

My initial impressions (I've only driven ~50 miles so far):

You feel small irregularities in the road a lot more than the GAB/Prokits I had before. Larger bumps are much more comfortable. It has almost no body lean (I also have ST sway bars), and definintely corners better than with the Prokits.

I don't think that the suspension would bottom under any condition that wouldn't damage something.

Lew


----------



## cozzmo (Sep 16, 2004)

Looks like a very nice bit of kit there. I've just fitted a set of TEIN HA coilovers to my N15 pulsar SSS (SR20DE in australia). 
I think i'll be getting softer springs for them soon if i continue to do the amount of street driving that i'm currently doing. Having 8kg (448) F and 5kg R (280) springs is pretty rough at the front, specially with 17" rims and 40 profile tyres! 

The adjustment on those D2 coilovers looks like it has separate bump and rebound adjustments, is that correct?


----------



## lshadoff (Nov 26, 2002)

cozzmo said:


> The adjustment on those D2 coilovers looks like it has separate bump and rebound adjustments, is that correct?


There is only one adjustment which varies compression and rebound together. The bottom portion of the adjuster is just a reference scale.

Lew


----------



## jeffinbham (Nov 1, 2003)

thanks for the write up. i am hoping to install my basics this weekend, if i can fix my axle tomorrow. your tutorial will def. be used as reference.


----------



## Radioaktiv (Feb 12, 2004)

damn lew
those look really good

if you dont mind me asking, how much did those run you?


----------



## lshadoff (Nov 26, 2002)

Radioaktiv said:


> damn lew
> those look really good
> 
> if you dont mind me asking, how much did those run you?


I bought them on eBay for $760 delivered. The same vendor (urbanimport.com) is now selling them for $1080.

Lew


----------



## Radioaktiv (Feb 12, 2004)

bleh

well at least you got them at the reasonable price

they look very good
and everything is adjustable 

i'll have to get a ride at the convention


----------



## lshadoff (Nov 26, 2002)

Don't be discouraged. Contact Mike at urbanimport.com and see if he'll do a group deal.

Lew


----------



## Radioaktiv (Feb 12, 2004)

eh i wouldnt have the money for a few months anyhow
got bigger problems with my POS lately 
my wallet keeps getting lighter and lighter


----------



## Binger (Aug 29, 2002)

looks nice...you'll feel the small bumps more because most "pro-style" suspensions give more driver feed back. Not necissarilly bad, just can be annoying...but its one of the tradeoffs for much better handeling.


----------



## 1beatsentra (Nov 3, 2004)

hey who makes the d2 coilovers and a link would be great too.


----------



## lshadoff (Nov 26, 2002)

1beatsentra said:


> hey who makes the d2 coilovers and a link would be great too.


D2 Racing Sports makes them.

I got them on eBay from these guys for $760 shipped:
http://cgi.ebay.com/ebaymotors/ws/e...tem=7936087803&category=33586&sspagename=WDVW

Lew


----------



## Nostrodomas (Jun 15, 2002)

Damn looks like a sweet system. Is the adjustment still comming loose, and making that noise?


----------



## lshadoff (Nov 26, 2002)

Nostrodomas said:


> Damn looks like a sweet system. Is the adjustment still comming loose, and making that noise?


The locking ring hasn't loosened since I got it tightened correctly. There may have been a small burr on one of the rings which prevented it from tightening all the way. There is no noise coming from the suspension, now. 

I increased the damping on the rear shocks 1/2 turn, and that cured the pogoing 
when going over regularly spaced road irregularities, like on some overpasses. 

The ride is very stiff with the 7K/5K F/R springs. 

Lew


----------



## SeR.NisSUN (Sep 29, 2004)

*i got them suspension on my b13 too *

yea im enjoyin my D2 suspension and my konig wheels :thumbup: :fluffy: i need to take some pics of my suspension on my car for now u can see this much 


http://www.cardomain.com/memberpage/715875


----------

